# my shrimp tank



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

Tank #1:
































































www.youtube.com/embed/tKE3yiUnvsQ

Tank #2:













































www.youtube.com/embed/qi6pIvdFZRo


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Your shrimp tanks are absolutely gorgeous! Is the carpet plant HC?


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

laurahmm said:


> Your shrimp tanks are absolutely gorgeous! Is the carpet plant HC?


thks! yes, HC.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

amazing pictures!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Amazing pictures for sure. Would you share the equipment used? Especially interested to know the flash. I'm guessing you use a flash from above the tank?


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

Your tank looks soooo dayumm gooodd


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Very lucky shrimp


----------



## totallystitchnmom (Jan 19, 2014)

that's a beautiful home! i bet they are really happy in there


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Those are some great photos. Love the videos too...nice choice of music also!


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Amazing camera work & amazing shrimp, thanks for sharing.
I too would be interested in your camera technique & set up.
Regards


----------



## meduzza (May 21, 2011)

Fine example shrimp tank! looks really great!


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

charlie1 said:


> Amazing camera work & amazing shrimp, thanks for sharing.
> I too would be interested in your camera technique & set up.
> Regards


I use these:
Nikon D7000 + Nikon 35mm 1.8g Lens + Macro Extension Tube + YONGNUO Speedlite YN565EX TTL flash


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

randy said:


> Amazing pictures for sure. Would you share the equipment used? Especially interested to know the flash. I'm guessing you use a flash from above the tank?


yes,i use a flash above the tank.
I use these:
Nikon D7000 + Nikon 35mm 1.8g Lens + Macro Extension Tube + YONGNUO Speedlite YN565EX TTL flash
also,i think i met you before, i am gen's friend.


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

kevinli1021 said:


> Your tank looks soooo dayumm gooodd


thanks!


----------



## walkway (Oct 27, 2013)

Redesign of my #2 tank (Amazon style)


----------

